# 59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES!


----------



## chino81 (Sep 7, 2011)

What u asking for them n where you from


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

chino81 said:


> What u asking for them n where you from



$200. Plus shipping cost! Located in porterville ca.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

wheels up to 61 have 4 nubs on wheel for hubcap to sit on bro, 62 and up do not. just my .02


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I got a set off a 61 with tires too! Plenty of meat on the tires... Willing to trade for some all chromed 13-7 72 "real" Dayton's rims in fair shape!


----------



## chino81 (Sep 7, 2011)

What you asking for the red wheels n tires n what size are thay


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

chino81 said:


> What you asking for the red wheels n tires n what size are thay



:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES! 



















:nicoderm:


----------



## mysweet63 (Jun 1, 2011)

How much for the 14x5 steelies if I were to pick up?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

mysweet63 said:


> How much for the 14x5 steelies if I were to pick up?



:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES! 














:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES! 














:nicoderm:


----------



## Big G14 (Jul 9, 2011)

Mr California 63 you sellin those stock wheels if so I would like to get a set from you . That car you got looks good homie. I live in Ceres California hit me up .


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Big G14 said:


> Mr California 63 you sellin those stock wheels if so I would like to get a set from you . That car you got looks good homie. I live in Ceres California hit me up .



PM sent.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Still got these 59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES! 



















I also got a set off my 61 with tires too! Plenty of meat on the tires... Willing to trade for some all chromed 13-7 72 "real" Dayton's rims in fair shape! Don't have to have tires!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Still got these 59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES!


----------



## budgetperf72 (Nov 8, 2010)

Whats the difference from a 1965 impala steel wheel and these?.. looking for stocks for my 65'..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

budgetperf72 said:


> Whats the difference from a 1965 impala steel wheel and these?.. looking for stocks for my 65'..


 :dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

chino81 said:


> What you asking for the red wheels n tires n what size are thay


:dunno:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :dunno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

59 to 64 IMPALA OEM STOCK WHEELS. 14x5 STEELIES!


----------



## MISTYBLE65 (Mar 22, 2007)

gracias for the hook up homie!! cant wait to get them powdercoated! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

up for grabs!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> up for grabs!


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

I need 61 specific steelies as they have a tab for the 61 hubcab

pm me if you have a full set of 61's


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Marty McFly said:


> I need 61 specific steelies as they have a tab for the 61 hubcab
> 
> pm me if you have a full set of 61's


PM sent!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LOUIE 61 (Jun 8, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

up for grabs!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## anselmo (Feb 6, 2014)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :nicoderm:


Do you still have those stock.?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

how much to ship to stanton ca 90680?


----------

